# 2016 Cruze L manual trans fuel mileage



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Very nice! My best average for a tank was 38.9 MPG out of 100 fuel ups. I don't drive with efficiency in mind, I really like boost!  The hills certainly don't help either.


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

I took a short highway trip today. The DIC recorded 54.4 mpg over 253 miles. Speeds were 70-80 mph except where traffic slowed me down. Not much hypermiling only rollercosting and safely drafting trucks at many car lengths. There was a side wind maybe helped some as a tailwind. I'll fill it tomorrow to hand calculate it. This is better than the VW TDI it replaced.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Very nice! That's better than most people get out of their hybrid cars. Funny enough, I recently beat my personal best since I last commented too. I managed to squeeze just over 719 miles out of one tank, and there was still about 0.7 gallons left in the tank when I filled up. I calculated an average of 48.4 MPG by the pump (48.7 on DIC) These cars get pretty amazing fuel mileage when you put in a little bit of effort especially considering the weight and the emission regulations.

You should reset the trip next time you top off and get a hypercruzer badge!


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Funny thing about the hybrids. The first time I really got interested in hypermiling I had a company car Mercury Mariner Hybrid. The top mpg was 35 rated. I tryed my best to get that and did it one time with all the stops pulled out. It will is super challenging to drive that way for hundreds of miles much less a close to a thousand like you have done. This car is almost no trouble at all. I even started wasting gas thinking no one will believe this anyway. I don't have anything to prove. I don't make any money from the car. It is just a work car that I get paid to drive. It is fun to see how much you can get from something with little effort. I think the car is way under rated and expect to get more out of it in the future.


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm using 89 octane fuel not top tier. Driving normal. Nothing special. Shift early as the car has pleanty of low torque. Keep tires inflated to 40 psi. Shift when the turbo spools about 2500 rpm.


----------

